# Fairportgoers 3 week trip!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening one and all,

It has been a while since we last posted on here! Shame on us I hear you say.

We are just finishing our 3 week trip to Germany and for those that are interested we have updated our website........

Dean and Angela

Where are you all? In the 3 weeks we have been away we did not see one British Mhm and we travelled around a bit.

Anyway we are currently in Holland and tomorrow we are leaving for Jeugdstadion

We are going to the 8pm service at the Menin Gate.

Regards

Dean


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean and Angela long time no see.

Good to see you are out and about and not working too much. I told a young couple who are just starting fultiming to make contact with you for some tips.

Hope you get your garage damp issues sorted.

Keep in touch
Broom


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dean, as Broom says long time no hear!

It really is amazing how few british MHs you see out & about :roll: 

Be wary of the jeugstadion booking in procedure if nobody's in the office - you have to wait outside, go to the machine and put your inside leg measurement in (well it seems like that), and you (hopefully) get allocated a pitch and are charged a deposit for the bit of plastic to open the gate - by which time 7 other Mhs are in the queue waiting to get in as well 8)


----------

